# SER front badge



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Hey, great looking car. I really like the SER badge in the front that you used to replace the stock NISSAN badge, where did you find that, and how is it all attached etc. 
ps- Just bought my Spec V yesterday!!!!


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

*oops*

Oops!!! This was definitely meant to be a reply to the "totally awesome pics of my new spec V" thread. My mistake... so if you guys know what I am talking about, I would appreciate the tips! Thanks.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

your dealership sells the SE-R badges. or you can buy them online. They come with adhesive on the back.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

About how much do those badges for the front cost? I noticed the stock NISSAN badge is on a piece of black plastic that sticks it about an inch out from the actual mesh of the grill... do the front SE-R badges have that too? or... ? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

I think it costs like $15 for one of those badges.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

so i just looked into pulling my nissan badge off today... checked out the back of it... it looks like its pretty thoroughly glued on there and im going to have to bend a bunch of metal tabs back and stuff.... is there an easy way to get the badge off without breaking it or hurting my grill... i may want to put it back on at some point.... thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I haven't done it yet, but the general idea on getting that badge off is using a heat gun. Or use a hair dryer (borrower your mom/wife/girlfriend's). basically stand out there with an extension cord and heat it for a good minute. this will soften the adhesive. and to get it off without scratching the car, people use dental floss and use a sawing motion where the adhesive contacts the car. slowly work your way through the badge and it should come off easily. you may need to reheat the badge occasionally while you are trying to remove it with the floss. 
Anywho, hope that works.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

oops, your talking about the nissan badge on the grille.
ok two ways.
1) needlenose pliers and very carefully breaking the plastic pieces on the nissan badge from the back without bending the grille.
2) one of those barbeque lighters (the one with the 8 inch metal tube). use the lighter to melt the plastic, and it should pop off easily. should not damage the metal since all you are doing is heating plastic.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

thanks for the tips, if i decide to go badgeless/replace it with an SE-R... i'll post how it goes and maybe get a picture up here. still not sure if i trust myself to not damage my grille.... also, if i decided i wanted to re-attach it later... would i be S.O.L. or is there a way to do that? thanks again.


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

The way I removed the hamburger on the grille was...
1. Use a screwdriver and pop out the four clips that hold on the grille (they are on top of the piece that is perpendicular to the grille)
2. Once u do this u will see that the grille will pull forward a bit
3. take a lighter and light the plastic clips
4. while holding the grille (as not to rip it out of the front), pull the badge off while the clips are melting or they are hot enough to be molded...
5. this should take u no more then 10 mins.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I was installing my AEM CAI a while back and seen how easy it was to take the badge off so I grabbed some *****....er tin snips or whatever and just cut the plastic parts holding it on, took no more than 2 minutes and I was able to get back to installing the CAI... I just recieved my JWT balance shaft removal kit, header, and unorthodox pulley.... gonna get to installing those on friday, I know it's gonna suck. That Balance shaft kit, god damn it looks hard man.... And it's the JWT idiot proof one..... I even had to get help from a friend of mine to put on the CAI...I'm mechanically declined i swear... all I really know how to do is drive the damn thing, and sometimes i can't even do that right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Hey Don't feel bad, it took me and two of my friends 2 hours to put on an AEM CAI.....


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

*Reply*

I just put on the Ser badge up front, it looks sweet. The big nissan sign looks like shit compared to the Ser, i used a regular lighter first, and it ran out of butane, and didnt get the job done, so i used one of my small powerful, torchlike lighters, it melted the tabs instantly, and it just came out. Thank you for you help in this thread too.


----------

